# BMC or Trek



## go200mph (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello all. New to the forum and soon to be new to a road bike. I am currently looking at a Trek Madone 5.2 and a BMC SLT01. I am not sure which way to go. Trek has lifetime warranty on the frame but BMC does not. Is the warranty still good if I am not the original owner. Should this be a concern with the BMC? The BMC has never been outside and the Trek has been used. Both are about the same price. Any and all opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

The BMC is at least cool and the Trek sooo vanilla - life is short get the BMC.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Is it bike buying season already? The new models must be getting released by now so start looking for the 2012 models.


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

BMC bikes are stunning and very unique. You'll stand out in the crowd, if that's important to you. They are very stiff and have pretty aggressive geometry compared to the Trek Madones, though. Test ride them both, as I'll bet they feel pretty different.


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

Warranties do not transfer to the second owner.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

BMC's are amazing. Madones are okay, but horribly common and not special or unique at all


----------



## theStig (Oct 13, 2007)

don't forget the dreaded carbon steerer tube failure on the madones a few years back. 

BMC Team machine in black with red trim. add sram red/black to taste.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

CliveDS said:


> The BMC is at least cool and the Trek sooo vanilla - life is short get the BMC.


+1. Everybody and his brother (and sister) have Treks. The rest have Specialized. BMCs are excellent bikes. I'm really happy with mine. There are many other great brands as well, so shop around a little. My wife rides a Madone, however.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

If you like the ride of both bikes then I'd say the BMC. I went from a Trek to a BMC, the coolness factor alone is worth it 
The fit of each bike is different, you almost have to test ride each one to make sure it fits you first.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

And Trek's horrible customer service. And you're comparing a Madone 5.2 with a dream machine. 
Get the BMC.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Names aside, if the bike does what it should for you, nobody really cares what it is. If they both fit you well, the BMC is a bit nicer to the eyes since there aren't masses of them on any given day. Might change but they are not like the sightings of Trek, Giant or Specialized.


----------



## MinnBobber (May 21, 2009)

BMC.... if it fits you as well or better than the Trek. Are both from a dealer or BMC is but Trek is from private party??


----------



## go200mph (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Bought the BMC. That is the way I have been leaning all along. Took it out for a 10 km run and it fits very well. Need a few minor adjustments to get it right, but very nice.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

pictures!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Trek for performance, BMC for cool... whatever is more important. Just my opinion, but it seems like BMC hasn't really been able to keep up with the top manufacturers on technology.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Pics!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

moskowe said:


> And Trek's horrible customer service. And you're comparing a Madone 5.2 with a dream machine.
> Get the BMC.


That's a load of bull puckey. Direct customer service is a "product" of the shop one deals with. We've been a Trek dealer for over twenty years and there is not a better company to deal with in the business.

And contrary to comments like "Trek is the GM of the bike business", I would like to remine our gentle readers that, unlike GM, Trek is still a family owned business, not a corporate conglomerate.

By the way, both BMC and Trek make good bikes. Get the one that, first, fits the best, and second, rings your bell!


----------



## go200mph (Jul 12, 2011)

Here it is. I have had it out for a couple of rides and it seems to perform very well.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

my advice would have been to buy the one you like the most, both are great bikes. I would have went with the BMC also.


----------



## JMM (Mar 31, 2011)

*nearly the same problem *

Hi everyone,

I want to get a new Bike, mostly for training and racing, would be like 20.000km/year (ca. 12500 miles/year) 

On my list are the BMC Racemachine RM01 and the Trek Madone 5 Series, but I'm asking myself if the headtube isn't to tall? My Limit is around 4000€, hopefully less. I can get the BMC for 3700€ though. The Problem with that is, that the next dealer is like 200km away. 2 Trek Dealers are available in a range of 50km

And here in Germany not everyone rides a Madone ;-)

Other bikes on my list are the Scott Addict and CR1, but the last one has the HT prob, like the Madone. 

Haven't ridden them yet, because my Dealer does only have two Madone 6.9SLL's in Stock, no 5 Series. But an older 2010 6.9 SSL with Campy Record and Aeolus 5.0 ACC for 4000€  but I would need to get a different wheel set that's lighter when I want to climb. 

Looks-wise I like the BMC best. 


So what should I choose? Any bikes I left out and I should take in consideration? 
thanks for the help!


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

My experience with these types of purchases is once you see it you just know. Then once you ride or drive it, if it is right for you then no one can talk you out of it.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

All 3 great bikes. Consider which bike might do you best from a fit standpoint, though I'd wager that all 3 have similar fit characteristics (could be wrong). Personally, I'd go with the one that makes me want to ride the most. I am partial to the BMC, but that is because Trek is everywhere over here in the States. 

Plus Cadel just won on a BMC, and I'd suggest you stick to the rules, particularly Rule #4


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

MarvinK said:


> Trek for performance, BMC for cool... whatever is more important. Just my opinion, but it seems like BMC hasn't really been able to keep up with the top manufacturers on technology.


Have you seen the impec? BMC draws their own carbon sheet and the bike is manufactured by robots to tight tolerances in Switzerland. Besides the 6.9 Madone (still done in the US), all others are manufactured by Giant. So that is keeping up with Giant I suppose...

I'd take a BMC over a Trek anyday and it seems their technology is just fine (2011 TDF).


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mr. Scary said:


> Have you seen the impec? BMC draws their own carbon sheet and the bike is manufactured by robots to tight tolerances in Switzerland. Besides the 6.9 Madone (still done in the US), all others are manufactured by Giant. So that is keeping up with Giant I suppose...
> 
> I'd take a BMC over a Trek anyday and it seems their technology is just fine (2011 TDF).


All 6 series Madones (not just the 6.9) are handbuilt in the U.S. My wife rides a 6.5 which is built in the same Waterloo Wisconsin factory as my 6.9 SSL.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> Have you seen the impec? ...
> I'd take a BMC over a Trek anyday and it seems their technology is just fine (2011 TDF).


Yes. Though TDF won via the SLR01 and TM01.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

RedNose44 said:


> All 6 series Madones (not just the 6.9) are handbuilt in the U.S. My wife rides a 6.5 which is built in the same Waterloo Wisconsin factory as my 6.9 SSL.


Yes, I meant the 6 series bikes. I don't peruse the Trek catalog, whereas it is clearly bathroom fodder for yourself....


----------



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice. I also looked at Trek, although it was the 4.5/3.1 and some specialized bikes. I wanted something different than what most ride. I ended up going with Focus. I really like having something that not many people have. Treks and specialized are everywhere.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> Have you seen the impec? BMC draws their own carbon sheet and the bike is manufactured by robots to tight tolerances in Switzerland. Besides the 6.9 Madone (still done in the US), all others are manufactured by Giant. So that is keeping up with Giant I suppose...
> 
> I'd take a BMC over a Trek anyday and it seems their technology is just fine (2011 TDF).


I only believe this "being made by robots in Switzerland" when I see it. The prototype is probably being made in Switzerland before they outsource mass production to China.

Admittedly a BMC is a good looking road bike.

Does anyone know if the BMC would accept a true 25 mm tyre? Is there enough clearance in the fork and seat stays?

We all know that so many big manufactures/crooks don't honour warranties. Has anyone had practical experience with the BMC warranty department?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Mr. Scary said:


> Yes, I meant the 6 series bikes. I don't peruse the Trek catalog, whereas it is clearly bathroom fodder for yourself....


Really? You needed to go there over the make of a bike? I am sure there is some product you lust over that you know all of the details of. Or is it just plain old Hustler in the bathroom for you?


----------



## go200mph (Jul 12, 2011)

My decision was equally based on looks, the fact there are few to none around and comfort. Also being a bigger rider, the frame looks substantial and perhaps better for a bigger rider. I don't notice any flex at all. After riding it so far I am very pleased with the comfort. I made some adjustments to better fit me. The seat was uncomfortable for longer rides so I am currently using the seat from my mountain bike and it is much better. Over all I would say I am very satisfied. The only problem now is the fact the bike came with the SRAM force groupset. Getting it to change gears correctly and smoothly has been very challenging to say the least. We will see how it holds up over the long term. Time will tell.


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

Coming from a Trek Madone 5.1 (2008) I'm also between a Trek and a BMC - Madone 6.2 and a Team Machine SLR01, both 2011 models.
My 5.1 has always been a good bike, but it's a little big for me (56 and I'm a 54) and I also would like a livelier and lighter bike.

I didn't have the chance to ride the 6.2, so I'm afraid it will be a side step over my 5.1.
I loved the ride of the BMC, much livelier, lighter and "snappier" than my actual Madone, but a least as comfy. I also loved the action of Sram Red over Shimano Ultegra.

The main question is warranty, as someone said: 5 years in the BMC against lifetime in the Trek.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

dracula said:


> I only believe this "being made by robots in Switzerland" when I see it. The prototype is probably being made in Switzerland before they outsource mass production to China.


http://pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=8850


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> Have you seen the impec?


The Impec that was introduced in spring 2010 and still isn't on sale? Must be a phenomenal bike if their Tour winner doesn't even ride it.

Ride gave the SLR a glowing review. It is a great bike, and has more panache than a Trek.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

jmsp said:


> The main question is warranty, as someone said: 5 years in the BMC against lifetime in the Trek.


I would think that if there is a manufacture defect it would present itself within a 5 year span, assuming it's getting ridden with regularity. 

And also realize that most companies are going to bend over backwards to try and say that the damage was not a result of a defective frame. If there is ever a questionable warranty issue, your best chance of winning is if you bought the frame from a shop that has a good relationship with the company rep or has some clout with the company because they move alot of their bikes. So if warranty is a major concern, make sure the bike shop has your back.


----------



## hooj1 (Oct 21, 2008)

BMC all the way...just because


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

rward325 said:


> Really? You needed to go there over the make of a bike? I am sure there is some product you lust over that you know all of the details of. Or is it just plain old Hustler in the bathroom for you?


Yes, I needed to go there as I despise Trek. But I do like Hustler, it's a great mag for the Trek fanboys with no imagination...


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

dracula said:


> I only believe this "being made by robots in Switzerland" when I see it. The prototype is probably being made in Switzerland before they outsource mass production to China.


That would defeat the entire purpose of investing in automation. China is not the cheapest for everything I've seen plenty of examples of automation trumping the use of labor for product cost.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The Impec that was introduced in spring 2010 and still isn't on sale? Must be a phenomenal bike if their Tour winner doesn't even ride it.
> 
> Ride gave the SLR a glowing review. It is a great bike, and has more panache than a Trek.


Cadel did ride it in 2010 though. Unlike Trek though (the most warrantied frames in the business), BMC must want to ensure they have the product right before releasing the production version.


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

looigi said:


> Yes. Though TDF won via the SLR01 and TM01.


I'm guessing that Cadel probably could have won the Tour on decade-old technology. When considering road bikes alone, have there been any major improvements in recent years?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm not sure Floyd Landis' BMC helped him win the tour as much as some of his other performance enhancers. I don't think it's the actual bikes that are separating the winners from the honest racers.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

For those looking for special or unique?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

go200mph said:


> The only problem now is the fact the bike came with the SRAM force groupset. Getting it to change gears correctly and smoothly has been very challenging to say the least. We will see how it holds up over the long term. Time will tell.



The Zero Loss on the newer SRAM shifters is a welcome addition--you have to push the lever a LONG ways to get into the big ring with those original levers. The other thing is SRAM is very finicky about cables. My guess is those cables on the used bike are a little gummed up. I'd swap out the cables for some brand new Gore Ride-On Pro or Yokozuna Reaction cables... should make a pretty dramatic difference if cables are currently a problem. If still not happy, consider new levers as your first upgrade.


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

MarvinK said:


> I'm not sure Floyd Landis' BMC helped him win the tour as much as some of his other performance enhancers. I don't think it's the actual bikes that are separating the winners from the honest racers.


Winners may also be honest racers too... right?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

CliveDS said:


> The BMC is at least cool and the Trek sooo vanilla - life is short get the BMC.


^^THis^^. Unless you're a lemming. Then get the Trek. Besides, the warranty won't be good on the Trek if you aren't the original owner, I believe.


----------



## mattyman (Jul 26, 2011)

*By the way, both BMC and Trek make good bikes. Get the one that, first, fits the best, and second, rings your bell![/QUOTE]
*
I concur! Get the bike that makes you want to ride!! Test ride both and buy the one that lights you up. It's you that has to look at it every day, clean it, care for it, and RIDE it!

Having said that, I'm looking at a BMC Road Racer SL01. Between it and a Felt AR4. Have to ride both. But the BMC sure is pretty!


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Richard said:


> That's a load of bull puckey. Direct customer service is a "product" of the shop one deals with. We've been a Trek dealer for over twenty years and there is not a better company to deal with in the business.
> 
> And contrary to comments like "Trek is the GM of the bike business", I would like to remine our gentle readers that, unlike GM, Trek is still a family owned business, not a corporate conglomerate.
> 
> By the way, both BMC and Trek make good bikes. Get the one that, first, fits the best, and second, rings your bell!


Exactly! Get the bike that fits best, meets your needs and is in your budget. If all those are equal in your estimation, then get the one that speaks to you. In my case that was BMC but I don't look down on Trek at all.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

MarvinK said:


> Trek for performance, BMC for cool... whatever is more important. Just my opinion, but it seems like BMC hasn't really been able to keep up with the top manufacturers on technology.


Seriously? Care to back up that statement with a few facts?


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

That BMC is hawt, makes me wonder how their sales are gonna do after Cadel/BMC awesomeness.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I have both a Trek and BMC. The Trek is down currently while they figure out what to do about the cracked frame. As it's an older frame (which has already been replaced once for free) they stated they might just give me a choice to buy a new bike or frame at cost minus 20%. The bike is over 10 years old, so I can't complain and the warranty service for me has been at least adequate if not good. I'd say my experience with their lifetime warranty has been positive. (I might get a mountain bike instead of a road bike, and they are cool with that)
I have yet to have problems with the BMC, but it is a 2010. I hope to not have to try their warranty out.

That being said where I live Treks are everywhere, and I did buy a BMC just because it felt good to ride, and partly because I can pick it out of a crowd of Madones. Being popular doesn't make a Madone a bad bike though, it just makes it popular.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

You guy are talking about Cadel Evens , right?

The guy who broke a chain stay in the tour.
On his BMC! That guy?


----------



## comer7874 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have had great expereinces with Trek customer service. A crack in the clear coat of my paint on my madone and they replaced the entire frame very quickly


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

where was the clear coat crack?


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*really?*



jr59 said:


> You guy are talking about Cadel Evens , right?
> 
> The guy who broke a chain stay in the tour.
> On his BMC! That guy?


where did you get this information? I heard it was a broken spoke on the rear wheel. Dont know which is true.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

With a broken spoke, the wheel would not have spun freely with no weight on it.
Also if it was a broken spoke, they would have just changed the wheel, like getting a flat.
Not the whole bike.

It was either a broken drop-out or a broken stay.

Anything else they would have said so. If they say the bike broke at the stay/dropout, it upsets BMC and that means no more $$$!


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*here is what i found*



jr59 said:


> With a broken spoke, the wheel would not have spun freely with no weight on it.
> Also if it was a broken spoke, they would have just changed the wheel, like getting a flat.
> Not the whole bike.
> 
> ...


http://www.kaoscustombikes.com.au/kaos-news/156-cadel-tdf-bike-faq.html

so it's your opinion versus someone else..... we may never know the truth, i guess....


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*some thoughts*



acid_rider said:


> http://www.kaoscustombikes.com.au/kaos-news/156-cadel-tdf-bike-faq.html
> 
> so it's your opinion versus someone else..... we may never know the truth, i guess....


i think in the heat of the critical mountain stage it may have been that Cadel was not sure where the problem was so to minimise time loss he decided to change bikes. After the stage they could check out the bike and the story is cloudy if it was wheel, group-set or frame related.... we may never know.....


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

acid_rider said:


> http://www.kaoscustombikes.com.au/kaos-news/156-cadel-tdf-bike-faq.html
> 
> so it's your opinion versus someone else..... we may never know the truth, i guess....


Yep, tis true, we will never know for sure.

Yet it is strange that your refference is a place that is trying to sell BMC bicycles.
Again they are not going to say anything bad about the line they sell.


If it was a spoke, he would have just changed wheels, not the whole bike. Also a spoke would have shown up when he first got off the bike, spun the wheel and tried to mess with the drop out. Instead of stoping again spining the wheeland then in the thrid time stoping getting a new bike.

If it was a spoke, Team BMC would have said so after the stage, they were not forthcoming about what the problem was.

I'll accept we may never know. But the facts show me something different.


I'm not running down BMC, I don't know anything about them as a bike, besides they look GOOD!
But the facts there, tell me it was not a spoke.

of course;IMO

JR


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

jr59 said:


> Yep, tis true, we will never know for sure.
> 
> Yet it is strange that your refference is a place that is trying to sell BMC bicycles.
> Again they are not going to say anything bad about the line they sell.
> ...



Nice speculating, but if you recall they changed bikes at a critical moment in the stage. All Cadel knew was the wheel was rubbing and they aren't going to spend time diagnosing the problem. It could have been a number of things. BTW, Armstrong cracked a chainstay and Hincapie sheared a steerer on their Treks. Who does Hincapie ride for now? And no steerer issues? Notice I'm using the same powers of extrapolation that you are?


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mr. Scary said:


> Nice speculating, but if you recall they changed bikes at a critical moment in the stage. All Cadel knew was the wheel was rubbing and they aren't going to spend time diagnosing the problem. It could have been a number of things. BTW, Armstrong cracked a chainstay and Hincapie sheared a steerer on their Treks. Who does Hincapie ride for now? And no steerer issues? Notice I'm using the same powers of extrapolation that you are?


First, there is no extrapolation!

Second when Evens got off the bike, the first time, the wheel did not rub. Other wise he would have gotten a new bike then. Or at least a new wheel!

Stuff breaks! All things break. But to think it was a spoke, IMO, is foolish!

But in this case we shall never know!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Extrapolation? Found it!*



jr59 said:


> The guy who broke a chain stay in the tour.


From seeing a guy on TV fiddling with his bike for a few seconds, to stating that it is a broken chainstay, that is an extrapolation.

There's a break going up the road, he's not going to sit around figuring out the problem! Remember what happened in the Vuelta? Never mind changing the wheels or analysing the problem, get a new bike and be on the way right now!


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> From seeing a guy on TV fiddling with his bike for a few seconds, to stating that it is a broken chainstay, that is an extrapolation.
> 
> There's a break going up the road, he's not going to sit around figuring out the problem! Remember what happened in the Vuelta? Never mind changing the wheels or analysing the problem, get a new bike and be on the way right now!


In your idea, everyone who gets a flat changes bikes!

:mad2:


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

You obviously don't get the Vuelta reference.


----------



## lblanch40 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just bought a new bike, a Madone 6.2. I tested a Scott, a Cervelo R3 and a Specialized Roubaix. Liked the Cervelo and Specialize a lot, but, even though it may be plain vanilla, the Madone 6.2 was a better ride, to me. I would have like to have ridden a BMC, but could find one close by. The plain vanilla answer is, go with what feels good to you, plain vanilla or not.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

jr59 said:


> In your idea, everyone who gets a flat changes bikes!
> 
> :mad2:


Nice leap...


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Mr. Scary said:


> Notice I'm using the same powers of extrapolation that you are?


Good one! :thumbsup:


----------

